# Big Problem! Hilfe!!!



## SchwarzA PetA (8. April 2006)

also folgendes:
ich hatte ja schon in einem anderen thread geschrieben, dass mir zwei schrauben in der 4-punkt aufnahme abgebrochen sind. mein kumpel hatte dann versucht, die schrauben auszubohren und dann ein neues gewinde reinzuschneiden. 
das ist dabei rausgekommen:




die schrauben haben sich wohl nur bis zur helfte ausbohren lassen. oben hat er noch eine niete reingemacht...
die aufnahme ist wohl im arsch und ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll.
soll ich vielleicht zu einem aluschweisser gehen oder glaubt ihr eher zum jan?


----------



## BommelMaster (8. April 2006)

du könntest jeweils ein loch ganz durch den rahmen durchbohren und dann eine gewindestange mit M5 gewinde durchmachen, unten und oben jeweils mit muttern die hs33 fixieren, wäre ne möglichkeit, musst hal zu jmd gehen der ne gute standbohrmaschine mit viel watt hat und nen guten metallbohrer, dass die löcher auch mittig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (8. April 2006)

Hi,

wenn dir die darin abgebrochen sind, hättest du da nicht in den abgebrochenen Schrauben oben einen Schlitz reinschneiden können, dass du die mit Schraubenzieher einfach rausdrehen kannst?

Ich hab jetzt aber auch nicht den anderen Thread gelesen...


----------



## robs (8. April 2006)

Es hätte sicher elegantere Methoden gegeben als die Schrauben da anzubohren    Törichte Idee ansich, die Stahlschrauben aus dem Alu-Gehäuse zu bohren, am besten mit ner handgeführten Maschine


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (8. April 2006)

das wurde ja mit ner standbohrmaschine gemacht. er meinte auch das man den rahmen kaum einspannen konnte. so war es auch schwerer zu bohren...
ich hatte ihm den rahmen gegeben und er meinte er macht das schon


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. April 2006)

SchwarzA PetA schrieb:
			
		

> das wurde ja mit ner standbohrmaschine gemacht. er meinte auch das man den rahmen kaum einspannen konnte. so war es auch schwerer zu bohren...
> ich hatte ihm den rahmen gegeben und er meinte er macht das schon




Ich hatte auch mal das Problem. Man muss beim Herausbohren ungemein vorsichtig sein. Ich habs aber geschafft. Sieht so aus, als ob du den Rahmen schweißen lassen müsstest.

Das sollte dann schon gehen. Und ich würd gleich Helicoils machen lassen.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (8. April 2006)

das werde ich wohl auch wahrscheinlich machen lassen. kennt jemand vielleicht einen guten aluschweißer aus berlin?


----------



## jockie (8. April 2006)

*verkneif* *tischkantebeiß*

Toller Kumpel! Wenn er gute Knieschoner hat, sollte er sich schonmal auf den Weg nach Canossa machen.

Oder: Da der Rahmen vor seinem Handanlegen ja noch _intakt_ war und er den Rahmen nicht durch Benutzung sondern bei einem freundschaftlichen Reparaturversuch _zerstört_ hat, könnte das vielleicht doch in den Bereich der Privathaftpflicht fallen...er sollte da mal die Hotline seiner Vers. anrufen.

Wichtig ist es auf jeden Fall den Begriff "ausgeliehen" zu vermeiden, denn den Fall schließen praktisch alle Versicherer in ihren Allgemeinen Bedingungen für die Haftpflichtversicherung aus. Wenn man es haarspaltend sieht hat er sich den Rahmen ja auch nicht wirklich ausgeliehen.

Sind die Sockel bei BT eigentlich aus Stahl oder aus Alu? Wenn du dich für Durchbohren und Gewindestange entscheiden solltest - wenn das wegen dem Versatz des unteren Sockels überhaupt geht -, verteil den Druck der Gegenmuttern/Schraubenköpfe bitte recht großflächig auf die Strebe. Z.B. mit irgendeiner Platte dazwischen...und auf jeden Fall mal die Auflagefläche für die Schellen plan machen (wenn Alu, dann dürft' das gut mi'm Dremel und 'nem konischen Diamantfräskopf gehen) und noch 'nen 4-Punkt-BB dranmachen.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (8. April 2006)

wegen der versicherung müsste er ja erst an seinen eltern vorbei. und sobald man sowas von der versicherung zahlt, zahlt man auch automatisch mehr an die versicherung. ausserdem will ich ihn jetzt auch nicht dafür fertig machen. sowas passiert halt. ich hätte etwas länger mit ihm nachdenken müssen und nach V!RUS methode gehen sollen.
ich denke die einfachste und schnellste methode für mich wäre ein guter alu schweißer. jetzt kann ich schon wieder seit fast 2 wochen nicht fahren.....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. April 2006)

ALso unten in Potsdam gibt'S den sog. Ritchie. vielleicht kann sich ja mal Tilo dazu äußern, ob er den kennt, ansonsten steht der auch im Bike Workshop denk ich.


----------



## esgey (8. April 2006)

Ansonsten gibts in Treptow ne sehr gute Aluschweisserei!
Da gehen die ganzen Berliner Oldschool-Trialer immer hin.

Wg. der genauen Adresse, musste mal den Lars fragen. Das ist der Typ mit der Trialhalle im F-Hain.

Vlt. kann der das sogar selber richten.

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwarzA PetA (9. April 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten gibts in Treptow ne sehr gute Aluschweisserei!
> Da gehen die ganzen Berliner Oldschool-Trialer immer hin.
> 
> Wg. der genauen Adresse, musste mal den Lars fragen. Das ist der Typ mit der Trialhalle im F-Hain.
> ...



das hört sich sehr gut an! wie ist denn der username von diesem lars? dann würde ich ihm eine pm schreiben wenn er nicht in diesen thread reinguckt.


----------



## esgey (9. April 2006)

LOL,  

kommst Du wirklich aus Berlin?!?  Und kennst den Lars nicht?!?!!

Der Lars hat nich ma nen Computer. Geschweige denn Internet oder oder nen Foren-nick!

Also, pass ma auf,

das SEZ wirste ja wohl kennen. Schräg gegenüber ist ne alte Brauerei. Auf dem Gelände befinden sich nen Club und ne Graffiti-Ausstellung.

Und dort findeste auch den Lars.  

Wenn dir das zu kompliziert ist: 308898343 is meine ICQ-NR. 

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (9. April 2006)

ok wo das sez, die brauerei usw. ist weiss ich. auf dem gelände fährt der da immer oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? oder ist da auch gleich seine halle?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. April 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wenn dir die darin abgebrochen sind, hättest du da nicht in den abgebrochenen Schrauben oben einen Schlitz reinschneiden können, dass du die mit Schraubenzieher einfach rausdrehen kannst?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt aber auch nicht den anderen Thread gelesen...


WORD

abgesehen davon gibst extra Bohrer mit linkgewinde die du in die abgebrochene Schraube. Reinbohren bis sie gripp haben und dann einfach mit Zange rausschrauben (da linksgewinde). Hat n Trial Kumpel für mich schon mal gemacht, total easy.


----------



## Levelboss (9. April 2006)

Wie schafft man es, die Schrauben abzubrechen?
Nur mal so aus Interesse...


----------



## isah (9. April 2006)

ohne booster + alu schrauben --> bye bye

aber kA ob das hier der fall war..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwarzA PetA (9. April 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schafft man es, die Schrauben abzubrechen?
> Nur mal so aus Interesse...



die schrauben waren aus stahl. und einen brakebooster fahre ich auch. ich hatte bei der montage das fett vergessen und beim einstellen zu fest gedreht. schon hatte ich die halbe schraube in der hand


----------



## alien1976 (10. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> WORD
> 
> abgesehen davon gibst extra Bohrer mit linkgewinde die du in die abgebrochene Schraube. Reinbohren bis sie gripp haben und dann einfach mit Zange rausschrauben (da linksgewinde). Hat n Trial Kumpel für mich schon mal gemacht, total easy.


Ja man det Teil heisst Linksausdreher oder auch Linksdrall. Ist natürlich nur für rechtsgewindeschrauben


----------



## wicked as me (10. April 2006)

oder du bohrst das weiter aus un presst irgendwie so stahtinlets mit gewinde ein wies auch bei manchen alukurbeln is







sowas in der art halt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. April 2006)

Normalerweise dreht man doch eigentlich eher das Alugewinde von der Bremsaufnahme raus, so war es jedenfalls bei mir. Dein Problem hatte ich mal bei meinem Unterbodenschutz. Da ist mir die Schraube auch beim anziehn abgebrochen. Das warn die Schrauben die schon standartmäßig dran waren, solche Taiwandinger. Bei den Teilen muss man ziemlich aufpassen, weil dort net mal ne Festigkeitsklasse eingeprägt ist. Die Teile abzubrechen ist keine Kunst weils der größte Schrott ist. Hol dir beim nächsten mal lieber paar Schrauben aus Edelstahl mit einer hohen Festigkeitsklasse, die brichst du dann net mehr ab


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (10. April 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir beim nächsten mal lieber paar Schrauben aus Edelstahl mit einer hohen Festigkeitsklasse, die brichst du dann net mehr ab



das werde ich auf jeden fall machen.
ist das die schweißerei die du meinst, esgey? http://gelbeseiten.de/yp/ergebnisliste_advertisementAction.yp;jsessionid=95053120A7BA6F22A0D6CDA88543061A.Cat0301?tradeLookupID=99851&subscriberLookupID=99850&location=Berlin+&subject=Aluminiumschwei%DFereien&index=3.0
wenn ja, dann werde ich da gleich morgen hin. weiss jemand wie teuer das werden könnte?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. April 2006)

SchwarzA PetA schrieb:
			
		

> das werde ich auf jeden fall machen.
> ist das die schweißerei die du meinst, esgey? http://gelbeseiten.de/yp/ergebnisliste_advertisementAction.yp;jsessionid=95053120A7BA6F22A0D6CDA88543061A.Cat0301?tradeLookupID=99851&subscriberLookupID=99850&location=Berlin+&subject=Aluminiumschwei%DFereien&index=3.0
> wenn ja, dann werde ich da gleich morgen hin. weiss jemand wie teuer das werden könnte?




"Normalerweise" wird sowas mit nem Kasten Bier bezahlt  weil so einen kleinen Schweißpunkt draufsetzen ist ja kein Akt.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (10. April 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> "Normalerweise" wird sowas mit nem Kasten Bier bezahlt  weil so einen kleinen Schweißpunkt draufsetzen ist ja kein Akt.


 
es muss aber wahrscheinlich die ganze obere aufnahme rechts neu gemacht werden. unter der niete war glaub ich noch die halbe gebohrte schraube.

edit: hab gerade gesehen das der link nicht mehr geht. hier nochmal die adresse:
Aluserd GmbH
 Behringstr. 28
12437 Berlin  Telefon:  (030) 53602870  
Telefax:  (030) 53602871


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. April 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja man det Teil heisst Linksausdreher oder auch Linksdrall. Ist natürlich nur für rechtsgewindeschrauben


yo, beste Lösung, is in 5 min gemacht


----------



## Schevron (11. April 2006)

Nur mal so zur Info noch dazu. Die Haftpflichtbeiträge steigen nicht bei inanspruchnahme!


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (11. April 2006)

ja aber ich mach das jetzt einfach mit der schweißerei. sonst gibt es wieder ein ewiges hin und her. ich will einfach so schnell wie möglich wieder fahren können. der schweißer aus treptow ist nicht jeden tag da. die sekretären will sich morgen noch mal bei mir melden. wenn er morgen auch nicht da ist gehe ich zu einer anderen schweißerei die etwas näher bei mir dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

